# Whatcha yall think?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not too bad huh? One of my better ones I think.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*A*

Few more.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Mounted*

Cant wait to get the new chassis and delrin wheels. Itll look even sweeter.


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

looks pretty mean, it that a nitro car??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Electric*

Its a little 28th scale Koyosho Mini Z. For about $120 you can get a car with a radio and they are a blast to race.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice an white Biff. very white, lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks _light _too! 

Lets see a pic of your car. BaWWaaWW#AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

i'm more into racing r/c boats, untilimiteds and tunnel hulls.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Just came home from Mike's hobby shop in Porter. They were running those minis at the track, looked way cool! Appeared to be several talented drivers going at it! Can you be competitive in that $120 price range?

Jeff


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah they arent racing those at mikes. That is a picture of a mini z which is roughly about the size of your hand.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

yeah the ones they were running appeared to be about 12-14" . Did see a few smaller ones in the shop. Guess G's pics looked bigger then they really are. Do folks compete with the minis or are they just for playing in the street?

Was hoping to see a 2cool sticker up there, maybe next time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Jeff.*



Brew said:


> yeah the ones they were running appeared to be about 12-14" . Did see a few smaller ones in the shop. Guess G's pics looked bigger then they really are. Do folks compete with the minis or are they just for playing in the street?
> 
> Was hoping to see a 2cool sticker up there, maybe next time.


God its good to talk to you again. Whats its been, over a year since we last saw eachother? Heres the scoop. The Minis are about 6" and we race them on a rubber track. They are very cheap, and very quick. Theres 2 places we race them. M&M hobbies on Hillcroft and Bellaire and Mobility Plus near I10 and Wilcrest. They are a low cost nuthin but fun class to race with a great bunch of folks racing them.

What you might of seen at Mikes is either 12th scale or 10th. 12th scale looks like little race cars built for nothing but speed involved. There about 14" long I guess. The 10th scale cars are called touring cars which are modeled after, well, sedans. They are about 16" long. Fairly expensive though. Aimed at the racing crowd only.

Oh yea. I have the 2Cool stickers with me!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

The car looks good Biff! I like it! Actually avoids the whole painting thing! I've don'e one lexan body ever and it was a bit time consuming. Great accomplishment, but definitely not some thing I want to do all the time.

Brew,

Yes! For $120 you can be competitive - in fact, we have several different classes and one is called Super Stock which is box stock racers. You can nab one, come out, and race with us in that class. The Open Class is just the same car with any hop ups and a stock, non-FET (hopped up) motor. They also come in F1 series too. Grab one and come out and have fun!!

PD2 - 2CRT


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No paint to get chipped up.Cool idea


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Jeff*

Heres some pics of the track.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey. The paint chipping thing was part of my motive. I bought this porshe 24th scale die cast car kit just for the stickers. I thought the red white and blue theme would pretty cool. Plus, Ive never seen a white enzo before.

Hey. For the two races coming up next month, Id like to kick it up a notch. No more hot dogs. Chicken steak and chops???


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> God its good to talk to you again. Whats its been, over a year since we last saw eachother? Heres the scoop. The Minis are about 6" and we race them on a rubber track. They are very cheap, and very quick. Theres 2 places we race them. M&M hobbies on Hillcroft and Bellaire and Mobility Plus near I10 and Wilcrest. They are a low cost nuthin but fun class to race with a great bunch of folks racing them.
> 
> What you might of seen at Mikes is either 12th scale or 10th. 12th scale looks like little race cars built for nothing but speed involved. There about 14" long I guess. The 10th scale cars are called touring cars which are modeled after, well, sedans. They are about 16" long. Fairly expensive though. Aimed at the racing crowd only.
> 
> Oh yea. I have the 2Cool stickers with me!


 It has been awhile hasn't it Bro? I'm guessing it was either last years TOBA benefit or maybe at Sam's Beach the day the Christmas trees were installed. I see your partner from the beach @ Humble Sam's all the time.

I'm around and usually check the boards daily, just don't post much. I'll be stopping by Mike's a little more often to check out the racing since it's only about 2 miles from my house. My Bday is comming up in a few weeks so maybe there'll be a mini in my future.

CP311 & PD2, thanks for the info.

Jeff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeff. I doubt that Mikes will be running the Mini Zs. There just too small and the track is so big. The next step up would be 12th scale. Ill be getting a 10th scale touring car in a couple of months. I hate to scare you away, but thats when it starts getting expensive. Lemme ask you this. Do you plan on getting into racing at Mikes?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

We'll have to see how things go. I can't afford another expensive hobby right now. Probably just be a spectator at Mike's for the time being. 

I've got a kyosho ultima truck that Jr tore apart that I might piece back together to get my feet wet and get some driving experience. It's cheap enough that I can wreck it a few time while learning.

Jeff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats the ticket. Hang out and get to know the guys. Deals on used stuff can usually be found. I have an old radio and receiver Ill give ya if you want to get in. Thatll save you a couple of bills right there.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Pulled out the box full of parts that _USED_ to be a truck, looks like enough stuff to put it back together. Maybe I'll have a running rig by the weekend, we'll see.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeff. Theres something else you can do. And if your thinking of racing at Mikes one day, this will be great practice and its cheap. Get ya a MiniZ. Stop by Sams or Walmart and head to the exersize equipment stuff. There is this black matting that is used for putting under wieght benches, excersize bikes etc. If you look at the pics I took of my new body I used some for a back drop. It gives great traction just like the real tracks but its cheaper. Get enough for about a 10x12' area and set it up in a garage, or a den, or patio, whatever. You can design layouts like roadcourses or ovals and its a heck of alot of fun. Plus, itll give you a heck of alot better practice than running a monster truck up and down the street. And get Jr. one of them Mini Zs. Yall can race eachother and its really a blast.


----------

